# Brewing in a thermal flask



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Excuse me if this is a well known technique and I've been simply living under a rock for the last few years.

Recently out of laziness and lack of time I've started brewing coffee in my thermal flask (Sigg). I warm it up first with boiling water, empty, put some fresh water off the boil, dump some coffee, give it a light mix and close. Chuck in the car, drive to work (15min), put on my desk at work to settle down, open and pour into a cup.

Pretty tasty brews I have to say, done the same at home recently, you just leave the flask on the counter for 30min, give it a slow 360 turn, leave for 5min to settle, open and pour. You can filter through a paper filter etc.

Anyone tried this?

T.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Sounds like great hurry up & go technique if you have a hot side on a cooler like me, or always hot plumbed in.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

We've got one of these for camping - I love it!

http://www.coolthings.com/stanley-coffee-system/

Ignore the method on the video.....


----------

